
Introducing the premium full-archive search endpoint - jonbaer
https://blog.twitter.com/developer/en_us/topics/tools/2018/access-the-full-history-of-tweets.html
======
tomcam
Premium searches cost about $1 per query:
[https://developer.twitter.com/en/pricing/search-
fullarchive](https://developer.twitter.com/en/pricing/search-fullarchive)

~~~
welder
It's strange that page mentions rate limiting of 60 requests/min, 10
requests/sec. Are you sure the pricing is 100 requests per month?

~~~
colemannugent
They don't specifically define the "period". No matter what the period is the
price per search goes from $1 to $0.76 depending on volume.

I wonder how they can justify these prices?

~~~
crankylinuxuser
I could certainly see a "search of everything by user" be very much worth a $1
for groups like intelligence agencies or background check companies.

That cost is then passed back on to the requester.

------
tomc1985
If there is one thing I despise about tech companies nowadays it is how
everything always reduces down to advertising or marketing analytics. They are
turning marketing people into some of the most obnoxiously demanding folks out
there

~~~
pkaye
Nobody is willing to pay for any of that stuff directly so advertising is the
only way to make money these days.

~~~
tomc1985
Then at this point I would rather all the nonfree stuff just go away. (Yes
including HN)

------
wslh
Too late. They killed their own platform not providing good API services. When
everybody was interested in connecting with Twitter they didn't provide
options, now Twitter is falling and it would be very difficult to attract
interest.

------
meritt
Is there a parameter to exclude tweets from bogus accounts? Twitter has
clearly identified these and they've been disappearing by the millions, but
will they still appear in the search archive?

It'd be nice to exclude those tweets, and given the very expensive API calls,
only pay for non-human tweets when explicitly desired.

------
subpixel
I would sooner pay $1 per Google query to expunge tweets from the results.

------
jeffnappi
Only ~$1.00 per API call...

~~~
baldeagle
The default # tweets returned is 100, but the max is 500. That’s a $4 penalty
for not using the correct API perameter.

------
dyeje
Name really rolls off the tongue.

~~~
Groxx
collect a bunch of results and print them out.

PFASEbook.

~~~
mxuribe
And, then Facebook could come out with their own framework named: Total Web-
to-React-Redux framework...Or, TwtRR framework.

